# Sizes of internal bomb-bays



## tomo pauk (Mar 3, 2010)

Fella, is there a good/veritable source about dimensions of internal bomb bays for F-111, Tu-22/22M, A-5, Buccaneer...
If anybody has the info, please post


----------



## Waynos (Mar 3, 2010)

tomo, I don't know the physical dimensions but I think the Bucc bomb bay was quite small. I do know it was big enough to accomodate 4 x 1000lb 'dumb' bombs. When fully loaded the other 12k went under the wings.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 4, 2010)

I've seen illustrations of infamous F-111B (carrier version) with 2 x AIM-54 in bomb bay, side by side. So I'd guess its at least 4m x 1,5m.


----------

